# Preston Brook Culvert/M56 Drain - Runcorn - June 2011 -



## georgie (Jul 18, 2011)

recent information regarding me and kevsy21's previous explore of preston brook [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16426[/ame] took me back here to see what lied further upstream.

explored solo

after following the brook for a while i was met with a 2 way tunnel system,with the right leading under the bridgewater canal, and the left bending off with a rushing water echoing from inside.






i decided to take the right side first under the canal










leading me out below a huge concrete wall





the brook then flowed under railway tracks










stopping for a people pic





next was 2 large tunnels which went under the M56 motorway





the left side was the one that had the most water flowing through it















end of the line, i wasnt sure if it went any further underground the path ahead was overgrown with various shrubbery so i called it a day and decided to walk down the other tunnel and go check out the left side of the original tunnel entrance





the other side was a bit dryer until you got to the end















this is the left side of where i first started out when i took the right side





there was a rush of water which got me excited, a stair chamber maybe?...nahh after a short stoop it was just a pipe pissing water down from above...and a dead end





which led into some inspection chamber





it aint much i know but every hole is a goal

thanks to *mickey78* for the recent info regarding this brook​


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice one, could def chill down there on a warm day! 
That Manhole chamber is def asking for a comedic pop up to the users of the fast lane of the M56... 
Love it!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 18, 2011)

after seeing drain and culvert reports have a new found respect for the wombles.

Great report


----------

